# Help please!



## ABJ (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been thinking about starting my own coffee van business for a few years now. But so far I haven't been brave enough to leave the security of my job!! I would be interested in hearing stories from anyone who has taken the plunge! Do you have any advice? How is the best way to go about this? Am I better off doing this on my own or via a franchise? I would mainly like to go to outdoor events rather than have a regular pitch. Is it hard to get in at these events? I guess what I'm saying is I don't want to pay lots of money out only to find it difficult to get a place at events. It's difficult to apply for spots before you have your van. Is it possible to make a good living this way? Please help any advice and coatings involved would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You should think very carefully before giving up your job. You would become "self employed" Starting with the basics you would be responsible for book keeping, accounts , tax, possibly VAT,

Insurances, your own "holiday pay" NO WORK --NO PAY. You need to make enough money when you are working to even out for when you are not. As self employed you will be unable to claim unemployment benefit, but you are responsible for your National Insurance.

These are just a few pointers which many people do not consider. NOT EVEN MENTIONED COFFEE YET!!!!


----------



## Paco 09 (Nov 20, 2013)

Consider Carajillo's points before investing any money and see if you feel confident about this.

Try on weekends and see how it goes before actually leaving your job. Also, you can rent all necessary equipment and have a go on a open market or suitable location.

BTW, have you used a professional coffee machine before?

Good luck!


----------

